# Terminal colors within build



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

Basically its for my own amusement, I have pure AOSP and Cyanogemod sync'd and I build within both enviroments depending on my needs. I have noticed within CM's the terminal output is colored, while not a needed feature it is a nice touch. I looked through the gerrit looking for the commit on it but just am not sure on how far to look back. Thanks for any help.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

Think I just found it

https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_build/commit/f160fb92f9a64b0642ab6835e0e141fd6b8a92c0

LULZ.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

It really cleans up how the build looks and make it easier to tell what the build is actually doing


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> It really cleans up how the build looks and make it easier to tell what the build is actually doing


Completely agree. I didn't notice it until this weekend while trying to port touch recovery to the ThunderBolt.


----------

